# splinter removal



## andersont (Dec 13, 2017)

Provider used a blade to remove a splinter and coded it 10120. Wouldn't this be included in the E/M?

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 13, 2017)

If incision is made in the skin it qualifies for FB removal code. If Dr just scraped at the surface and used tweezers/forceps then its part of E&M


----------



## CatchTheWind (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for that information!

On a related note, what's the difference between a "simple" and a "complicated" foreign body removal?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 14, 2017)

I found this post that may be helpful



FTessaBartels said:


> The following lay description is taken from Encoder Pro:
> *The physician removes a foreign body embedded in subcutaneous tissue. The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily. Report 10121 if the procedure is more complicated, requiring dissection of underlying tissues. *
> 
> Suturing is included.
> ...


----------



## CatchTheWind (Dec 18, 2017)

Very helpful!  Thank you!


----------

